# Affordabe massage or SPA



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello, are there any cheap (max 150 dirhams/hour or even less) massages or SPAs in Dubai? Or is it everywhere above 200/hour? Thank you.


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

On groupon or combine there are offers. Or get the entertainer body book for 2-for 1 deals


----------



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you, I'll try to get that body book.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

nehasharma said:


> Hi, If u r looking for best relaxing massage in Dubai please call 052-9621825 and the card boy will guide u. we charge AED.100.00 per hour and our location is Bur Dubai Al Fahidi metro station near York hotel and we have massage therapist from Thailand,Indonesia, Malaysia,Singapore, China and India.Its legal safe and hygienic. Hope to see u soon till then take good care of yourself.


Happy Ending?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> Happy Ending?


:lol:

I really want a massage but _without_ the happy ending.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

dreamworks


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

telecompro said:


> dreamworks


They do couples in the same room in there for 500AED.

Yet to book though.


----------



## dubaiguy1992 (Jan 22, 2014)

vantage said:


> Happy Ending?


While on the subject I have a similar question, where exactly can I get a genuine massage? Not the "safe, legal and clean" Filipino type, just a massage, a real, non sexual massage


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dubaiguy1992 said:


> While on the subject I have a similar question, where exactly can I get a genuine massage? Not the "safe, legal and clean" Filipino type, just a massage, a real, non sexual massage


Do people not google stuff anymore??

Dubai Spas: Find the Best Spa in Dubai


----------



## geekgirl_5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Lily Pond Spa


----------

